# Sonics PineQueen



## subcool (Feb 18, 2010)

Last year I grew out a strain by Breeder Sonic and I wanted to detail the results for you guys.
This ended up being amazing cannabis and one of my favorite smokes of all time.

The cross is made up of his Pursang cutting and a plant called Shimla.

The plants grew well in veg even though I was only using a 5 gallon bucket the plant got big fast. When I started budding these the stretch blew me away but thats common with plants from seed I notice.


----------



## subcool (Feb 18, 2010)

I got 3 females from 5 seeds started and two were Pursang dominant with just massive colas and a nice fruity smell.


----------



## subcool (Feb 18, 2010)

This is the Shimla dom plant and some of the best weed I ever smoked it is deff in my top 5 and while I have 12 types of smoke jarred up while this was around we reached for it more often than many of the others. The taste was exotic and reminded me of imported hash and spices. 
The high was really warm and fuzzy as well and I just wanted you to know about this amazing strain and one of my favorite Breeders.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

where does he sell his seeds? didnt see him on attitude. ty


----------



## subcool (Feb 18, 2010)

These are the Shimla Dom dry buds


----------



## subcool (Feb 18, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> where does he sell his seeds? didnt see him on attitude. ty




Sonic is a smaller breeder without international distribution yet.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 18, 2010)

so you recd a plant we cant buy? how cruel...:evil: :huh: :laugh: :rant: :rofl:


----------



## subcool (Feb 18, 2010)

I didnt say it wasn't obtainable  
I read he was about to release this cross again.

I plan to start the other 5 seeds as soon as I have the room.

Sub


----------



## umbra (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes Subcool pursang haze is quite a secret. I have Sonic's lemon pursang and the yield is huge. I grew out OJD's hazeolope and it was strangely similar. Since I saw you post in THG's C99 thread, the pineapple taste reminds me of Sonic's, sonic boom with that UK pineapple. Always tasty.


----------

